# DELETE



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Well I would like to know if this will


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

someone mentioned recently that most places will not fill with CO2 a cyllinder labled for use with o2. 
I do not know of any structural differances between what they use. possibly lining.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Damn,if I need to buy a new cylinder-thats fine-But i will still be able to use the rest of it right!!!!


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

if you can get the threads to match up I would think so. I remember a post somehwere (might have been aquariumadvice) about the pressure gage being specific to type of cylender but I could just be making that up lol


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

thebluyak said:


> if you can get the threads to match up I would think so. I remember a post somehwere (might have been aquariumadvice) about the pressure gage being specific to type of cylender but I could just be making that up lol


Damn guys-these are not the answers I was hoping for!!!!!!!


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Well that regulator loooks like its totally a manual set up, So you are going to have to remember to shut it down at night when the lights go out or you will have PH swings overnight. But other then that sure..


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

BlackSunshine said:


> Well that regulator loooks like its totally a manual set up, So you are going to have to remember to shut it down at night when the lights go out or you will have PH swings overnight. But other then that sure..


Yeah it's all manual and very precise at that!!!!I would just like to use this because this is what I am most famalair with!!!


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

they prob wont put Co2 in an O2 tank.... because people breathe oxygen and especially old people... breathing co2 could kill them

if there was a mixup

BUT if you have all kinds of them layin around... you could send me one cause i have always wanted an O2 tank... mmm fresh air...


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Oh-Not what I want to hear-Oh well I Just keep my eyes open for a new one I guess!!


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Im not real sure if that regulator would work at all. You need to be able to adjust the CO2 down to a bubble count rate, which a needle valve does that.. 
I'm not familiar with anything else other than aquarium regulators.. I can't help sorry


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Yeah I noticed that that PSI range was pretty high on that regulator. It may not be as percise as you are needing. 
You might look for a place that repairs or sells Coke/pepsi dispensing systems. They use the co2 bottles you are looking for. Then just order one of those regulator systems like they have oin DR Foster smith


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> Yeah I noticed that that PSI range was pretty high on that regulator. It may not be as percise as you are needing.
> You might look for a place that repairs or sells Coke/pepsi dispensing systems. They use the co2 bottles you are looking for. Then just order one of those regulator systems like they have oin DR Foster smith


This setup will adjust down to nothing!!!!!It's very precise-I already have everything i need from dr fosters-for my co2-i was just trying to see if this would work because i am more famalair with this setup-thats all!!!!I will still look into it though!!!!









Thanks for all the help guys!!!!!It's appreciated!!!


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

I would just stick with the auto/semi auto set up from DRf&S. It is ment for this application. and that system being totally manual I see potential for an issue at some point. If you leave for a couple days and either forget to turn it on or off you may come home to a mess.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

BlackSunshine said:


> I would just stick with the auto/semi auto set up from DRf&S. It is ment for this application. and that system being totally manual I see potential for an issue at some point. If you leave for a couple days and either forget to turn it on or off you may come home to a mess.


Ok sir-Thanks for the input!!!!!!!Dr foster's it is then!!!


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

You guys are aware that PH swings related to CO2 changing does not effect fish at all right? Its the KH swings that kill fish which is directly related to PH and CO2


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

thebluyak said:


> You guys are aware that PH swings related to CO2 changing does not effect fish at all right? Its the KH swings that kill fish which is directly related to PH and CO2


Could put that in idiot terms for me sir!!!!!I do not know what you mean by that!!!!


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

AKSkirmish said:


> You guys are aware that PH swings related to CO2 changing does not effect fish at all right? Its the KH swings that kill fish which is directly related to PH and CO2


Could put that in idiot terms for me sir!!!!!I do not know what you mean by that!!!!








[/quote]

He is saying that if you have a higher Kh, your Ph will be pretty stable. If your Kh swings, then your Ph will too as a result. Also the amount of C02 in your tank will affect the Ph.

If your C02 injection is at a level that doesn't lower the Ph too much and remains consistent, you wont have any problems. If your C02 injection is not consistent and has "bursts" of C02 from time to time, that may affect your Ph. All that depends on your buffering capacity..With a higher Kh, your Ph will be more resistant to changes. They are all related.

I'm no expert but I hope I have this right. If I don't then someone please step in and feel free to correct me.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Thanks for the info sheppard!!!


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

Sheppard said:


> You guys are aware that PH swings related to CO2 changing does not effect fish at all right? Its the KH swings that kill fish which is directly related to PH and CO2


Could put that in idiot terms for me sir!!!!!I do not know what you mean by that!!!!








[/quote]

He is saying that if you have a higher Kh, your Ph will be pretty stable. If your Kh swings, then your Ph will too as a result. Also the amount of C02 in your tank will affect the Ph.

If your C02 injection is at a level that doesn't lower the Ph too much and remains consistent, you wont have any problems. If your C02 injection is not consistent and has "bursts" of C02 from time to time, that may affect your Ph. All that depends on your buffering capacity..With a higher Kh, your Ph will be more resistant to changes. They are all related.

I'm no expert but I hope I have this right. If I don't then someone please step in and feel free to correct me.








[/quote]

Yeah in a nutshell thats right. PH changes all the time, if you test in the morning and at night they will be two different things, how much it changes is based on KH. As long as your KH remains constant the PH can flucuate and not harm the fish. Think about it

My tank
Ph from tap 7.6
PH in tank 6.2 or below (test only goes to 6)
KH 3
when I do 30% water changes my PH changes but my KH remains constant at 3 which is why my fish dont kick the bucket. 
and at night when plants use up oxygen instead of CO2 the Ph gets even lower because of all the excess co2 in the water.

Now if I took a fish from a LFS with a ph of 7.0 and a KH of 9 and dropped it in my tank without acclimation other than temp chances are its going to have a very hard time ( I think its easier for fish to go from harder to soft then vice versa but I may have that reversed) adjusting. Most people say oh my PH swing killed the fish, not true, the KH killed it.


----------



## flaredevil4 (Sep 9, 2006)

im not an expert, but they probably don't fill o2 cohntainers with co2 because co2 is more unstable and needs a better protctive case to prevent explosions


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

tanks dont explode, on myth busters they shot an o2 tank with a rifle and stuff to try to make it explode and it didnt, it just shot around the room like a open balloon. CO2 might explode but o2 didnt


----------



## flaredevil4 (Sep 9, 2006)

on mythbisters, they may have used a cylindrical/spherical container. But, I don't really know. The filling of a canister causes pressure. Pressure can lead to explosions.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

I seen that episode. it was a divers tank. The myth was from the ending scene of Jaws where the guy blew up the shark with a o2 tank shot with a 30/30. most likly the tank wont explode. but its the liabality that keeps shops from filling a non certified tank with substance it is not made for. Its the IF something should happen that they don't want to deal with.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

LOL :rasp:


----------



## flaredevil4 (Sep 9, 2006)

I wonder how big of an explosion a o2 canister would make. Cretainly not much right?


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

or none at all, it would shoot around the room like a balloon with the end let open. it can be deadly but not explosive


----------

